
How terrible code gets written by perfectly sane people - merraksh
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-terrible-code-gets-written-perfectly-sane-people-christian
======
madjack443
Solid list of common pitfalls! Since beginning my new job I have been trying
to put my finger on what is wrong at my new company. Disengaged developers,
disorganized QAs. No one owns anything so issues just fly by us. Lots of
resources spent trying to automate regression testing, but we've tried 3 times
now and basically have 3 failed frameworks. Our PMO made a conscious descision
to switch from following check-ins to following issues/bugs. Now we have a
product that is maybe 80% finished and all deficiencies are being tracked as
bugs. The project has grown to encompass about 1/2 of all engineering
resources.

But we're just walking through the fire.

